# What gear is YOUR trans in when plowing?



## Pcupo12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a 99 Ford F250 diesel. I usually just use 4 LO and put the truck in D. This i the trucks 3rd trans. Do most of you put it in 4LO and use 1 or 2? Sometimes I wont even use 4LO. I will use 4HI and D. What are you using?


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

I use 4H or 2H, if I can get away with it.
And usually use 1st gear only, sometimes use the push button gear select to go into second on my Duramax.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I never use 4LO. I have it in 4HI 2nd or 3rd gear


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

D and 4HI. thats it.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Holy smokes..3rd trans?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

4hi and go. you must creep like an old lady with a walker.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

You should never use 4Low for plowing--4 hi or 2 hi and leave it in drive. The direct clutch in your 4r100 trans was never meant to be abused like that, where the low reverse clutch is designed specifically for that type of use. Using 4low to plow is why you are killing your trans repeatedly. Also make sure you have a beefy trans cooler--heat is what kills a trans every time.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

4H but will run 2 if conditions allow. 

Place the allison in D and let it choose what gear to use.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

You killed your truck by using low all the time...


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Pcupo12;1412317 said:


> I have a 99 Ford F250 diesel. I usually just use 4 LO and put the truck in D. This i the trucks 3rd trans. Do most of you put it in 4LO and use 1 or 2? Sometimes I wont even use 4LO. I will use 4HI and D. What are you using?


Your wrecking them by using 4 LO, we have 2 of these trucks a 99 and a 2000 both have never had transmission work done to them yet. Always plowed in 4 high or 2wd if it's not bad out


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Advantage;1412332 said:


> I never use 4LO. I have it in 4HI 2nd or 3rd gear


Hope it isn't a Furd, as some idiot designed these trucks to start in the gear they are in, other than D. So if you have it in 2nd or 3rd, that's the gear you're taking off in, which will smoke the tranny.



Plow Nuts;1412372 said:


> You should never use 4Low for plowing--4 hi or 2 hi and leave it in drive.


Never say never.

18" of cement and "never" use 4 lo?

I use 4 HI and first gear. Always have. Learned from my father who always has, since '62.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Pcupo12;1412317 said:


> I have a 99 Ford F250 diesel. I usually just use 4 LO and put the truck in D. This i the trucks 3rd trans. Do most of you put it in 4LO and use 1 or 2? Sometimes I wont even use 4LO. I will use 4HI and D. What are you using?


Haven't you asked your mechanic what was wrong with the transmissions after he or she replaced them?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

dfd9;1412389 said:


> Hope it isn't a Furd, as some idiot designed these trucks to start in the gear they are in, other than D. So if you have it in 2nd or 3rd, that's the gear you're taking off in, which will smoke the tranny.
> 
> Never say never.
> 
> ...


No never(there, I said it) have I plowed in 4LO. 4HI and selecting 2nd or 3rd is for when I'm in vehicles that do not have an Overdrive Off feature. Other wise its 4HI and overdrive off, put it in D and go as others have said. First gear, really? Seems to me that is overkill unless you have only a 30' push.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Advantage;1412491 said:


> No never(there, I said it) have I plowed in 4LO. 4HI and selecting 2nd or 3rd is for when I'm in vehicles that do not have an Overdrive Off feature. Other wise its 4HI and overdrive off, put it in D and go as others have said. First gear, really? Seems to me that is overkill unless you have only a 30' push.


Not a 30' push, but I do have a 16' pull. Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

2 HI Drive with SCT tow tune , loaded , until I start losing traction or hilly terrain 

4 HI Drive with SCT tow tune , loaded


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

1st and reverse are the only 2 I use...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Trucks never seen 4 low and never will. 4 high and drive, the tranny will shift itself.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Pcupo12;1412317 said:


> I have a 99 Ford F250 diesel. This i the trucks 3rd trans.


I think whats more important for you to worry about is coming to stop before engaging reverse..
I've plowed in overdrive for 4 years 4H .. Never had any transmissions go bad..


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

4 hi and 2 hi if I have some salt in spreader. Always use D. Always plowed with diesels though and a 8.1L Chevy many years ago. Plenty of power, no gear searching. Only use 4 low if I'm backing a loaded dump trailer into a steep driveway in summer or pulling a stump or things like that.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Pulled over my uncles old feed barn in 4L 2nd gear I was in a plowed feild!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

4 hi and the computer knows bestThumbs Up


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dfd9;1412389 said:


> Hope it isn't a Furd, as some idiot designed these trucks to start in the gear they are in, other than D. So if you have it in 2nd or 3rd, that's the gear you're taking off in, which will smoke the tranny.
> -----sorry to say your wrong...
> in 1,2,3,d,o/d your always starting out in 1st gear!!!!!!!
> if you put in in first,,thats the only gear your gunna stay in,,,,,,2nd,,starts in first then shifts to 2nd....so on.....if you dont believe me,,you can prove it....ALL auto trans do this
> ...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

dieselss;1412681 said:


> -----sorry to say your wrong...
> in 1,2,3,d,o/d your always starting out in 1st gear!!!!!!!
> if you put in in first,,thats the only gear your gunna stay in,,,,,,2nd,,starts in first then shifts to 2nd....so on.....if you dont believe me,,you can prove it....ALL auto trans do this
> the only time this is different is if there is a button that says 2nd on it,,i have only seen this in toyota land crushers.


 Afraid not sir. There's plenty of transmissions out there that start in 2nd if the shifter is in 2nd.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

dieselss;1412681 said:


> dfd9;1412389 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it isn't a Furd, as some idiot designed these trucks to start in the gear they are in, other than D. So if you have it in 2nd or 3rd, that's the gear you're taking off in, which will smoke the tranny.
> ...


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

dfd9;1412389 said:


> Hope it isn't a Furd, as some idiot designed these trucks to start in the gear they are in, other than D. So if you have it in 2nd or 3rd, that's the gear you're taking off in, which will smoke the tranny.
> 
> I have a couple Fords that do this. I haven't driven them for years but when I did I remember that was always an issue when I was plowing and dropped selector to hold a gear and than would for get to put back in drive it would stay in that gear even after stopping


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok,,i guess i wasnt totally up on my auto trans's.....everything i have ever driven so far has always started out in 1st... thanks for letting me know,,,,i'll just shut up now


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

After reading a thread like this-- I'll stick with my Unimog Obsession.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

dieselss;1412681 said:


> dfd9;1412389 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it isn't a Furd, as some idiot designed these trucks to start in the gear they are in, other than D. So if you have it in 2nd or 3rd, that's the gear you're taking off in, which will smoke the tranny.
> ...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I lock in 4 hi when necessary. I always plowed in 2nd gear with my chevy turbo 400 trannys, never blew a tranny. Now with the allison 6 speed, i put the truck in manual mode and plow in 2nd gear. I also plow in 2nd gear in my isuzu dump, (aisian tranny)


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

4 Hi , 1st. and R Occasionally 4 LO in D if real wet and heavy on a hill. 

Mostly driveways with short runs.

If I had large lots I would use 2 or 4hi in D


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

usually 5th, sometimes down to 3rd or fourth. Any higher and you go too fast and the snow blows over the plow and onto the windshield. Oh yeah - it's a Fuller Roadranger 10-speed.


----------



## Pcupo12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have just always had heat issues with this truck. Towing and plowing. When I started my business i didnt know much about truck trannys and etc. I figured a 3/4 ton diesel should have a pretty solid trans. Recently I have had heat issues when towing in cold weather. Trans got to 200 FAST and didnt cool down. So I started reading online and learned some. Apparently there is a stupid tranny cooler bypass valve in the trans lines, it bypasses the cooler until the fluid hits 175 degrees. Well mine was stuck and never opened. So here is what I did, and a little background on the truck. 


I dropped the truck at Ford, told em to flush the trans and replace the bypass. Sure enough, the bypass was busted. I drove the truck home pretty hard and got the trans temp up to 180, but it dove to 175 pretty fast. 

I bought the truck with 105K on it, and it had a jasper trans in it. That we had lots of issues with it, we were new in the business and got ripped off by a local trans shop that went out of business shortly after. They say they rebuilt it, but I dont think they did a good job. Cant sue a business that files for bankruptcy.

Then after that trans failed I had it rebuilt by a shop with a great word of mouth rep. They did a good job, showed me all the parts while the truck was on the lift, and the trans opened up on a table.

Then I started researching about what to do to help keep the trans cool. Since then I have installed a 6.0 Trans cooler, Autometer trans gauge (Tapped into the trans pan). I also put a 16 inch electric pusher fan infront of the AC condenser. Its hooked to a toggle switch, so this year when I plow I can just flip the fan on. I have yet to plow with the new cooler and fan. I wanted to put the 6.0 cooler in front of the AC condenser, but there wouldnt be room for the fan, and it is a slim fan. I will see how this works this year, and think about blocking the bypass. I think that the mods I did are all I can do to keep the trans cool. Time will tell.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I've never heard advice to never use 4 low when plowing, much to the contrary actually, I'm wondering what the logic is. My experience is also that 2 on the column means starting in 2nd, which would also seem to be horrible (in terms of the trans) for plowing. I'm either in 2H or directly to 4L, usually just D or OD depending on where it lands. Sometimes 1 if I need to make a run with revs up to charge... The logic for low seems obvious. The t-case is behind the trans, so 2.x to 1 ratio means the trans works less than half as hard. Of course if the road/lot means you can plow at 20+ MPH and low means the trans is shifting past 2nd, I can see the negatives. In low I sometimes get into 2nd, but rarely go fast enough for 3rd/4th. My experience is also with an old explorer and a half ton, so not HD trans and good gearing necessarily.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Every year this comes up, plowing in 4lo and what gear to keep it in.
I have plowed in 4lo before but it was an extreme situation. That was one time in 20 years. I also keep it in drive and let the trans do it's thing. Many electronic controlled trucks will start in 2nd if you shift into 2nd while stopped. Shutting the OD off seems odd unless your plowing fast enough to hit over drive which in most trucks is over 40mph. 
Keep your trans alive by stopping before going forward to reverse, maintain it, and don't beat the crap out of it.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

No one is talking about the differential s gear ratio on the truck. If it is geared to high (IMO) my experience is that you will be going through trannys. couple that witha diesel engine and your in trouble big time. Actual experience, my brother and I both had identical trucks 93 Chevs 6,5 Diesels and 3.42 differentials, went through trannys galore. Mostly plowed in H range with tranny in low, rpm didnt exceed 2400, just like some postings are reporting. Switched to a 98 Chev 350 or 5.7 gas with a 3.73 differential gearing , still got it today and its working hard. Only had to replace the reverse band in it, same clutch pack after plowing for about 17 years. Some times if the truck has got to much torque , driveline is gonna pay the price, tranny, U joints.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Joe D;1414914 said:


> Every year this comes up, plowing in 4lo and what gear to keep it in.
> I have plowed in 4lo before but it was an extreme situation. That was one time in 20 years. I also keep it in drive and let the trans do it's thing. Many electronic controlled trucks will start in 2nd if you shift into 2nd while stopped. Shutting the OD off seems odd unless your plowing fast enough to hit over drive which in most trucks is over 40mph.
> Keep your trans alive by stopping before going forward to reverse, maintain it, and *don't beat the crap out of it*.


Agree 100% Always got a kick out of the guys saying you have to turn OD off while plowing.

My 02 F350 has 190k on it, original tranny. Lots of towing and plowing. Plow in 2Hi when I can and 4Hi when needed, use Drive and R. You take care of your tranny it will take care of you.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/1...g-your-truck-transmission-during-snow-removal


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

This winter its been in park the whole time!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

kimber750;1415003 said:


> Agree 100% Always got a kick out of the guys saying you have to turn OD off while plowing.
> 
> My 02 F350 has 190k on it, original tranny. Lots of towing and plowing. Plow in 2Hi when I can and 4Hi when needed, use Drive and R. You take care of your tranny it will take care of you.


OD off is important for me because I'm also carrying a load of salt all the time, going up and down hills. I don't want the trans searching. But I guess I'm not technically plowing as I'm doing so....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Advantage;1421558 said:


> OD off is important for me because I'm also carrying a load of salt all the time, going up and down hills. I don't want the trans searching. But I guess I'm not technically plowing as I'm doing so....


That is no different than when I tow, OD off. My truck will not go into OD until 40-45 and none of the lots I do are big enough to go that fast.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

dfd9;1412389 said:


> Hope it isn't a Furd, as *some idiot designed these trucks to start in the gear they are in, other than D*. So if you have it in 2nd or 3rd, that's the gear you're taking off in, which will smoke the tranny.
> 
> Never say never.
> 
> ...


They only start in 1st or second gear. The reason is to help gain traction by selecting 2nd gear. It works and does no ill damage to the trans.

As for the OP, yeah, you're blowing the trans using 4low.


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

Who needs 4Hi or 4Lo. 2wd all the time works nicely. (Oh yea, with 4 ton of salt behind ya helps.)

Actually, plowing in 2wd is fine commercially because its longer passes and you have traction. Less wear on the transfer case. That's not really an option for pickup trucks in driveways, though.

Good tires that have some bite help a lot too, with some weight. 

Agree with everyone who said it -- make that complete stop before going between reverse and drive. Your transmission will thank you later and the transmission shop frowns longer!


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*cooler trans*



grandview;1412370 said:


> 4hi and go. you must creep like an old lady with a walker.


The higher the gear the cooler the trans temp
In low range, my trans will shift to 3rd on a long (500+ ft) driveway -- and I am throwing plenty fast - forward
Reverse is not so fast

That was the advice from my trans shop 9 years ago and it works great for me

I even feel that I am using less throttle to get the truck to move,..

Most guys I know use 4 high


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

ALC-GregH;1422249 said:


> They only start in 1st or second gear. The reason is to help gain traction by selecting 2nd gear. It works and does no ill damage to the trans.
> 
> As for the OP, yeah, you're blowing the trans using 4low.


I'll ask again, how is using low range worse on the tranny than using high range? Tranny is doing half the work in low range.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

JCByrd24;1422877 said:


> I'll ask again, how is using low range worse on the tranny than using high range? Tranny is doing half the work in low range.


I think torque is easier in low range but it has to spin twice as fast to go the same speed as in high! in low you can pull a house . but not go fast!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Avitare;1422869 said:


> The higher the gear the cooler the trans temp


This is not true in all cases.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Canplow;1421508 said:


> This winter its been in park the whole time!


:laughing: Good one! We just had our first event where we could drop plows last night!

Oh and 2 wheel drive when I can, otherwise 4H and drop into 1 when doing parking lots. Put it in D if i'm doing long runs on roads.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Plowed last night and thought of this thread many times. In all my years of plowing (only 14) I have never once wondered while plowing what gear to have my truck in. Chuckled quite a few times about it last night. Plowing in low range would be the last thing I ever did. Last year we had an 18" dumping and the trucks idled through it, can't imagine using low range, it'd take FOREVER.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Is the plow on the front of truck?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd say its about a 50/50 split between drive and reverse....


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Pcupo12;1412317 said:


> I have a 99 Ford F250 diesel. I usually just use 4 LO and put the truck in D. This i the trucks 3rd trans. Do most of you put it in 4LO and use 1 or 2? Sometimes I wont even use 4LO. I will use 4HI and D. What are you using?


I plow in 4H, my 4L does not work on my chevy.


----------



## marcd97 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a 97 powerstroke I plow 4high in drive overdrive off and a big ass tranny cooler


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Canplow;1422908 said:


> I think torque is easier in low range but it has to spin twice as fast to go the same speed as in high! in low you can pull a house . but not go fast!


Absolutely this is true, when plowing do you need torque or to go fast??? I've had some of my vehicles in low range and gone though all the gears, hitting easily 30-40 mph, more than fast enough for plowing. In fact, under most any plowing speeds, in low range, the trans might shift into 2nd or but usually not third or higher, but those shifts are under very low loads. Compare that to the high loads of accelerating 6000lbs or more from a stop sometimes against extra resistance that has to be done when switching directions (many many times when plowing) in high range it's a no-brainer unless doing long runs or roads. Heat is the number one killer and halving the load under acceleration will reduce heat more than preventing shifts.

I guess my point is that I think it's bad advice to say that using low while plowing will toast the tranny, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Why would you not just put it in D and go, 4hi I can understand but why use a special gear. Im really asking.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Shifting while plowing causes slippage and heat.

How fast do you need to go?

99.9% of the time I plow in 4hi and 1st in a auto bay e 2nd wit a stick depending if it had a granny first or not,

You'll actuall have more wheel spin in 4lo and the extra torure is hard on the drive train when on pavement or a area where you have decent traction.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sno drives a Cummings, he has to worry about slippage and heat... :laugh:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I have always plowed in 4 hi, 2nd gear, occasionally 3rd in the duramax on o long push.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Although an old thread, funny it came back up at this time.

Was in a bar last weekend and some random old timer started "schooling me" on how they used to plow in 4 lo back in the day. Let the trans shift and do the work kid...

I sluffed him off and just made a quick jab about how 2012 was the last time I ever remember even using anything other than 2 hi with the plow down.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sno drives a Cummings, he has to worry about slippage and heat... :laugh:


That's why I plow wits a gasser, the cummins has to mulch power.


----------



## jonc41 (Nov 28, 2016)

What good does turning your overdrive off for plowing do? How fast do you push snow if your truck is trying to shift into overdrive?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 168698


To much reading here... guessing this somehow says "sno is right" by the end????


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually....plowing in 4LO will cool your trans down by increasing fluid flow. If you have a trans temp gauge, heat the trans up in 4HI, then shift to 4LO and watch the temp come down. Jus sayin....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So now that we have covered yet again that higher rpm's will lower trans temps...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

This is almost as "you can, but shouldn't" as a 1/2 ton with a vee plow.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Pulled the *Balls* out of the Statue of Liberty in *4lo*


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

This is quite entertaining. 

To the question about overdrive, I've personally never driven at highway speeds while plowing. If you are going fast enough with that stable of an rpm then I think the everything else is going to fall apart and brake before you have an issue with the transmission.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If you plow in 4lo do you shift to 4hi to back up?

4lo doesn't gain you traction.

And yea most all recomend not useing overdrive when plowing.
as entertaining as that may or not be.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

My understanding of overdrive is the first ones were an additional separate gear box installed at the final drive out of the transmission. Then it basically evolved into an extra gear that would it would shift into at highway speed with a fairly stable RPM. On today's trucks there isn't a real overdrive. You can hit the tow haul mode and the computer electronically changes the shift points etc. to allow for higher RPM before shifting. Am I mistaken?

So to the question, I plow in tow haul mode to allow for higher rpm and less gear shifting while plowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

In the 6 speed slush box both 5th and 6th use overdrive clutch.

Even the 4 speed auto 4th was a overdrive clutch.

Modern autos are known to up shift even in low rpm situations in an effort to be ecocominal.

Take control of your auto.

You will get all of the advantages of a higher rpm from 4hi and 1st.
As most alts max out at 2000 rpm or less And you wont have to redline it to back up at speeds greater than Todd can crawl drunk.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tow/Haul couples the converter in the order of 1, 2, TC lock.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok I got it. The only time I have ever used 4lo while plowing was to try and get unstuck. I've never actually plowed in it. As sno mentioned reverse would be unbearable.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

no lock up in 1st 
Tow haul Holds the gear longer before shifting on ex celebration and down shifts more aggressively when slowing.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> no lock up in 1st
> Tow haul Holds the gear longer before shifting on ex celebration and down shifts more aggressively when slowing.


Locked in first = motor stalled


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Now that we've covered what gear to plow in, 
what tires should I buy?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Round ones, black in color.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2 said:


> Round ones


 black in color, WRL to the inside...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Round ones, black in color.


That's my line..........

PS Sno is right........no matter which engine type or size.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's my line..........
> 
> PS Sno is right........no matter which engine type or size.


You were busy... I got it for you!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> You were busy... I got it for you!


Allegedly we've had almost half our seasonal average in the last 2 weeks.

That would explain my tiredness. Or whatever word I can't think of.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Allegedly we've had almost half our seasonal average in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> That would explain my tiredness. Or whatever word I can't think of.


That's pretty hard core, hallucinagenetic exhaustion may be more descriptive?


----------



## Doc Holiday13 (Dec 19, 2016)

TRKling said:


> Who needs 4Hi or 4Lo. 2wd all the time works nicely. (Oh yea, with 4 ton of salt behind ya helps.)
> 
> Actually, plowing in 2wd is fine commercially because its longer passes and you have traction. Less wear on the transfer case. That's not really an option for pickup trucks in driveways, though.
> 
> ...


Agreed ^^^

I disagree however that 4lo is goign to kill your trans.. Your right foot is _usually_ what kills your trans. 4lo is all in the transfer case.. You will get higher fluid flow in 4lo but its negligable gains if you're flogging your truck with rpms over 3000/3500 rpms.

I've plowed on a state contract for a long time and this is my first year going commercial. But I have a few observations the overwhelming majority of commerical trucks I see

A) have all season/summer tires
B) driving too fast and hitting snow piles at high rates of speed
C) little to no weight/ballast in the bed of the truck

driving state I have the advantage of weight 30K #'s and don't have 4wd.. I did however drive around a supervisor truck a couple times last season. Truck had great A/T or M/T tires(not sure which but they were aggressive) with a 8ft blade and a 2K# pallet of ice melt in the bed.. Used 4 low when tugging out the big boys that slide off the road. Used 4 high when I had to do an off the clock visit to a customers house. Their driveway hadn't been touched during the entire 24" of snowfall so i went off the driveway a couple times. It was a 600ft driveway with a bend so i had no reference point as to where the blacktop and grass met.. oops lol


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been plowing with 4lo off and on the last two years. tranny is still fine. E4OD. fluid is still nice and red. our snow is so heavy up here from the lake effect that it's necessary sometimes.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

areoseek said:


> I've been plowing with 4lo off and on the last two years. tranny is still fine. E4OD. fluid is still nice and red. our snow is so heavy up here from the lake effect that it's necessary sometimes.


How many miles are you putting on the truck each time you run your route?


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> How many miles are you putting on the truck each time you run your route?


 About 45 Each circuit.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How many of those miles would you guess are in lo?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

4HI, Tranny in drive and the tow haul on. 4Lo your going to be slower in molasses in January. I would definitely do something different with the trannys failing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd blow my engine if I tried plowing in 4LO often. 

Can you even go 25 in LO? In reverse that is.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> How many of those miles would you guess are in lo?


maybe 1 or 2. It's only when pushing big piles. Never on the road. nothing above 5mph.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LOL... I cant even imagine a duramax in LO in reverse.

2wd HI is 12mph if you bounce the rev limiter.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> LOL... I cant even imagine a duramax in LO in reverse.
> 
> 2wd HI is 12mph if you bounce the rev limiter.


That's Crazy! I've never had anything but gassers. Rev limiter would be about 30mph in 4hi, about 20mph in low.
I kinda have to use low a bit because My E4OD is in limp mode due to a shorted solenoid pack. Only have 2nd and 4th gear in the F250. 2nd in low range feels like 1st.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I plow with my truck either in drive or reverse. 2wd whenever possible, 4 WD high when that doesn't work, and 4 WD low when necessary (really deep snow, pushing back piles and heavy duty pushing and stacking). I'm not saying it's the right way, but it's what I do. Sometimes I'm in drive when going backwards, but that's never on purpose!


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

OK, one more to toss into this pot of soup. I plow in 4 Lo, I have 3:73 gears so this keeps me in the meat of my torque curve ( 400 ft lbs at 2000 rpm) and about 20 mph if I'm up at 2000 rpm. Most of my pushing is down around 1400 rpm. But still in the better part of my torque curve. My thoughts on plowing in 2WD is that your putting 100% your torque / Hp into one axle and often one axle shaft if you have an open diff. That's a lot of wear and tear on one axle and or axle shaft. In 4WD your distributing that TQ /HP into 2 axles. Easier on driveline parts, axles, etc.
I believe wear and tear on T-cases and front axles is a thing of the past. Let me explane. Growing up the trucks of the 50's, 60's and 70's we always unlocked the hubs and drove in 2wd when ever possible. it's my opinion that these habits have been brought forward into todays trucks that have way better tolerances, lubrication, etc. they can run all day every day in 4WD. I say this because I run trucks like this. I run the 500 miles of gravel / Ice/snow of the Dalton hwy for a living. My pickup is in 4WD for months on end in the winter. I hit the rev -limiter all the time and cruise at 80 all day. ( I'm not advocating anyone else do this or drive fast) I'm am saying I put 100's of thousands of miles on these rigs at high speed and have never had front end work or t-case work done ( other than fluid changes and brakes ) My rigs are typicaly up around 150K before getting a new one. Again, just my humble opinion and experience.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Good info and interesting perspective above.

As far as plowing in 2WD. I plow residential with the exception of one factory lot. The 2WD is getting between accounts when I can and to avoid the binding and bucking you get in 4 doing tight maneuvering. It just works better IMO.

I did lose reverse in my truck last year backing my fully loaded dump trailer over a curb...dead loaded it. No knowing if my plowing gear and transfer case selections over the years had any part in contributing to that.

But I do know that when we had a 3 foot storm that I didn't have any choice but to use 4 L for a lot of what I was doing.

I also know that I'm pretty hard on my drive train at times. I've pushed back a lot of piles on that factory lot with my truck when every other lot in the industrial park had to have skid steers/loaders/backhoes come in to manage their snow. Just because I can do it doesn't mean I should, but I do it anyways, lol. I do watch the trans temp though.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

darryl g said:


> Good info and interesting perspective above.
> 
> As far as plowing in 2WD. I plow residential with the exception of one factory lot. The 2WD is getting between accounts when I can and to avoid the binding and bucking you get in 4 doing tight maneuvering. It just works better IMO.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone would question the use of 4lo for the conditions mentioned above in your post. We've all been there and needed the lower gearing and extra torque to get unstuck or push back big piles or really deep snow. I think the debate is about doing it as normal operating procedure.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, I am going to throw out what Scott touched on that has not been brought up.

The power plant and trans will make a difference here.

If you have an under powered and over geared rig, you might need the lower ratio to do what others are doing in 2 WD.

I don't agree with the spreading the hp and torque over the two axles though. If you are plowing snow, you should have a rig that can handle the load it is trying to accomplish in 2wd let alone 4wd. The abuse that is put on the other aspects of truck in 4wd out ways any benefits that you will gain from a properly powered, geared, and most of all properly weighted truck. IMO

Personally I never plow in 4wd (except extreme cases) if I can avoid it. Burry you truck in a pile in 2wd and you click a button or shift a lever and back right out.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We can tow 10k on dry pavement up and down the mountains in 2wd.
And snow is slippery , this releases stress on the drive train, so I'm not buying in either.

We have the axel disconnects for the same reason automatic transmissions
Are taking over.
Hint,
it's the same folks that don't like getting out to lock the hubs and want a truck that rides
Like a car...

most of the time when useing 4lo to get unstuck it will hinder you.
You don't want the wheelsto spin, now your going to generate heat and lug the thing out.
High range.

A spinning wheel and a hopping axel is going to fail...

Yes there is a time for 4lo,
It has a lot of toquork , its great for snapping u-joints , axel joints etc etc.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> We can tow 10k on dry pavement up and down the mountains in 2wd.
> And snow is slippery , this releases stress on the drive train, so I'm not buying in either.
> 
> We have the axel disconnects for the same reason automatic transmissions
> ...


I have only used the 4lo on my Cummins once. It was out quail hunting in dry conditions. The road towards the top of a hill was a bunch of rock benches. Spool up the turbo finally get over one let off to not smash into the next etc. 4lo made it so I had more instant torque rather than spooling the turbo up and preloading all the drive train parts. I have not used it snow yet. But it seemed like with the others gassers I had in the past that quick response from the gas pedal just spun and spun the wheels. And if switched into low some of the time it would crawl right out without any input on the gas pedal and no spinning. I guess that by time I was ready to put it in 4lo I usually had gotten out of the truck and dug out some and threw some sort of traction aid under the tires, then switched to try and get out. I guess maybe the digging and traction aid could have done most of it and maybe would have gotten out anyway in 4hi?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's all aboot controlling wheel spin when getting unstuck in the snow.

The biggest use of low range for me is road hunting birds
On that old one lane rd with the two ruts.
The jeep just fallows the ruts.

You can jump out get the bird and easely catch up to the jeep as it wanders down the road.

Or I'll use 4lo and 3rd ( auto ) going up a steep forest service rd with the TT in tow


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

electronic trannys need proper voltage, if you are working the plow hard it drops the voltage and messes with electronics.....at least with the gms


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The Rams don't like low voltage either.
All the better reason to get the high amp alt or duel alt set up.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> The Rams don't like low voltage either.
> All the better reason to get the high amp alt or duel alt set up.


Do you have the 180 or the high output/low rpm 220 on yours?

I have the 180amp and haven't had any headlight dimming or anything yet. I am in the habit of not lifting the plow very high when backing for the next pass etc., but also haven't worked the new plow very hard yet either. Last storm was only like 3-4 inches so I was taking full bites and didn't have to make nearly as many passes as I used to. I'll be able to work it on Saturday if we end up getting the amount of snow they are calling for. Just curious what you have on your 6.7 if I end up dimming the lights etc. I was thinking of picking up the that high output 220.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

220
But I haven't plowed wit her yet.

Been useing a gasser.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ah ok. I don't think I would regret it. Just $400 for an alternator is a little hard to swallow lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you have a back plow, plowing in 4WD is a requirement...........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you have a back plow, plowing in 4WD is a requirement...........


What if your going downhill and it's a Tuesday ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> What
> 
> What if your going downhill and it's a Tuesday ?


Hey, you don't want none don't start none.....

Stop stirring the au jus.

Don't try to muscle me around, you're not the smartest guy in the world.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Your jaggoff light is on.

But I did put some clearance lights on my welding helmet...
And I picked up,some tinfoil fer the big event....


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Although an old thread, funny it came back up at this time.
> 
> Was in a bar last weekend and some random old timer started "schooling me" on how they used to plow in 4 lo back in the day. Let the trans shift and do the work kid...
> 
> cant compare old to new because gears are 30% or more lower in newer gear boxes than older ones , example transfercases were about 1.96 -1 low range , today 2.72 -1 or more low range , auto trans were about 2.45 or so 1st gear today theyre 3.0 or more 1st gear .


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Another peice of this puzzle were discussing is the terrain we are plowing. 90% of my residential accounts are in the steep hills, there's no way I could get up them in 2WD. My rig weights 8740 lbs and has plenty of weight over the rear drive axle, I believe it's set up to handle the work as good as any other rig out there. My Tranny temps run cooler while in Lo range, I monitor the supply and return temps. So I like that aspect. In Lo, the fluid coming off my torque converter is about 120 - 140 F. While running down the road between accounts in Hi,I run about 180-190F. ( return fluid after cooler is about 90-100F ).


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

It makes me laugh when guys on here brag about plowing in 2wd and not needing 4wd. They must just be plowing salted parking lots. My truck has 450lbs of back blade hanging out behind the rear bumper and another couple hundred pounds in the bed. I run new snow tires and still spin on a few of my drives. we have hills in northern Michigan and receive a good amount of snow. 
I use 4 hi for light snow falls/flat ground. If I'm backing up steep hills or a wet snowfall I use low range. The trans runs cooler in low range.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Onebadbowtie86 said:


> It makes me laugh when guys on here brag about plowing in 2wd and not needing 4wd. They must just be plowing salted parking lots. My truck has 450lbs of back blade hanging out behind the rear bumper and another couple hundred pounds in the bed. I run new snow tires and still spin on a few of my drives. we have hills in northern Michigan and receive a good amount of snow.
> I use 4 hi for light snow falls/flat ground. If I'm backing up steep hills or a wet snowfall I use low range. The trans runs cooler in low range.


450 lb back blade and a couple hundred in the bed??? child's play, your not even close son.

I can tell you that when I started the night plowing, over 3000 lbs on the bed (1200lbs on tractor suitcase weights behind the rear axle, 100 gallon drag up tank with on road and 100 gallon drag up of off road diesel, plus what ever was in the tool box and bags of ice melter.)

Hell, my service truck loaded with tools weighed in at close to 14,000 lbs with the v box empty on the back and no blade on the front.

Driveways are different than parking lots, this is true. But if you have the proper equipment that is set up properly, 2wd is more than feasible.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

I couldn't imagine putting 3k lbs in the bed of my truck just so I could use 2wd when I have 4wd. We must be in different environments becsuse I don't see anyone loaded down like that in my area, especially doing residential. 

For what it's worth, if I do d have 3k lbs in the bed of my truck it still wouldn't do quite a few of the drives I have. Even if the truck had traction it wouldn't turn worth s damn.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Unless you get 15 to 20 foot of snow a year I'm going to to say you don't have the same conditions as I do.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Onebadbowtie86 said:


> I couldn't imagine putting 3k lbs in the bed of my truck just so I could use 2wd when I have 4wd. We must be in different environments becsuse I don't see anyone loaded down like that in my area, especially doing residential.
> 
> For what it's worth, if I do d have 3k lbs in the bed of my truck it still wouldn't do quite a few of the drives I have. Even if the truck had traction it wouldn't turn worth s damn.


The weight is not placed in the bed as a reason to use 2wd, it is placed in the bed to do the work task load ahead. As a long night would go on, I would get lighter as trucks and machines would burn the fuel in the drag up tanks.

As I said before, driveways are different than parking lots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Onebadbowtie86 said:


> It makes me laugh when guys on here brag about plowing in 2wd and not needing 4wd. They must just be plowing salted parking lots. My truck has 450lbs of back blade hanging out behind the rear bumper and another couple hundred pounds in the bed. I run new snow tires and still spin on a few of my drives. we have hills in northern Michigan and receive a good amount of snow.
> I use 4 hi for light snow falls/flat ground. If I'm backing up steep hills or a wet snowfall I use low range. The trans runs cooler in low range.


All this discussion goes oot the window when you add the back plow.

We has a back blade on our 550 with a back blades. 6-7000# of salt still didn't provide enough weight for traction whilst using the back blade.

To each their own, I use 4WD all the time whilst plowing. Maybe it's a lack of patience. Maybe it's using the tools I bought for snow plowing. I don't have any more or less repairs to the 4WD components than anyone else.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm always in 4 wheel. But here in Jersey we just don't see the big snows anymore unless it's an oddball. It was 45 here yesterday. Very dad for Christmas. Wanted a little snow.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> All this discussion goes oot the window when you add the back plow.
> 
> We has a back blade on our 550 with a back blades. 6-7000# of salt still didn't provide enough weight for traction whilst using the back blade.
> 
> To each their own, I use 4WD all the time whilst plowing. Maybe it's a lack of patience. Maybe it's using the tools I bought for snow plowing. I don't have any more or less repairs to the 4WD components than anyone else.


Same here. I just don't have the patients, and there's no arguing that you have better handling in snow and ice with 4wd. I like knowing that my ass end isn't going to break loose and swing sideways if I pedal down to power through a sticky situation like a wreck.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Onebadbowtie86 said:


> Unless you get 15 to 20 foot of snow a year I'm going to to say you don't have the same conditions as I do.


Well you must be God's gift to snow removal. :clapping:



Randall Ave said:


> I'm always in 4 wheel. But here in Jersey we just don't see the big snows anymore unless it's an oddball. It was 45 here yesterday. Very dad for Christmas. Wanted a little snow.


Depends on conditions for me. I can't stand the truck bouncing around when the drive line start binding up. Maybe I need to start a tire thread on what tires gives less traction in slush and wet pavement?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I definitely want 4wh when on the road, In a open parking area been in 2wh lots of time. This does not mean you don't need it at all. Just saying when you need it use it, If you don't I don't. Some guys around here just stay in 4wh and no weight at all. They still get it done. I just believe weight has a lot to do with moving snow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kimber750 said:


> Well you must be God's gift to snow removal. :clapping:
> 
> Depends on conditions for me. I can't stand the truck bouncing around when the drive line start binding up. Maybe I need to start a tire thread on what tires gives less traction in slush and wet pavement?


Binding just makes me think I'm going to break something.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

FredG said:


> Binding just makes me think I'm going to break something.


On my CCLB the whole truck rocks side to side when it happens. Very annoying and yes it does feel like parts are going to fly out at an moment.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

kimber750 said:


> Well you must be God's gift to snow removal. :clapping:


?? Obviously there's no arguing with you experts. I guess I wish we received less snow so I could spend more time on plowsite learning how to plow.

If my truck was binding while trying to turn in 4wd I would put it in 2wd just like any body else, But I have yet to run into that scenario while I'm out plowing. I wasnt trying to start a war, Just stating its not feasible for everyone to plow in 2wd. If you want to argue it further, please bring your super rigs up here and prove me wrong.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Onebadbowtie86 said:


> ?? Obviously there's no arguing with you experts. I guess I wish we received less snow so I could spend more time on plowsite learning how to plow.
> 
> If my truck was binding while trying to turn in 4wd I would put it in 2wd just like any body else, But I have yet to run into that scenario while I'm out plowing. I wasnt trying to start a war, Just stating its not feasible for everyone to plow in 2wd. If you want to argue it further, please bring your super rigs up here and prove me wrong.


Calm down it was a joke. I know What works for me won't work for everyone.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Onebadbowtie86 said:


> It makes me laugh when guys on here brag about plowing in 2wd and not needing 4wd.
> 
> They must just be plowing salted parking lots.


This is where you started it. Just so you know...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

And PS average snowfall Traverse City is 105 inches. Or about 9 feet.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I personally don't care what others plow in. It is there equipment to run.

I just preferred to run my trucks in 2wd as I did not need 4wd as my trucks were properly set up to tackle the task they were set up for... that is all.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I personally don't care what others plow in. It is there equipment to run.
> 
> I just preferred to run my trucks in 2wd as I did not need 4wd as my trucks were properly set up to tackle the task they were set up for... that is all.


Couldn't agree more. With my sites 2wd works well, I have a lot of tight turning to do and if I need 4wd it is a simple pull of the shifter. No I don't think I could plow 15' of snow in 2wd. Hell I couldn't plow 30" in 2wd but that is not the norm here.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Onebadbowtie86 said:


> ?? Obviously there's no arguing with you experts. I guess I wish we received less snow so I could spend more time on plowsite learning how to plow.
> 
> If my truck was binding while trying to turn in 4wd I would put it in 2wd just like any body else, But I have yet to run into that scenario while I'm out plowing. I wasnt trying to start a war, Just stating its not feasible for everyone to plow in 2wd. If you want to argue it further, please bring your super rigs up here and prove me wrong.


I was not arguing, For all I know you could need 4wh on all your jobs, I was referring to Pbilly and kimber threads, Don't flip, These guys got enough trouble with me. LOL


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

kimber750 said:


> And PS average snowfall Traverse City is 105 inches. Or about 9 feet.


I see I worded my first comment poorly. I guess the point I was trying to get across was not everyone can plow efficiently in 2wd, so I apologize for that.

Yes that's the average for traverse city, but if you look up the averages for the towns just a few miles from traverse city the averages go up. 119" is the average closer to me "Cedar".

While not the normal, two winters ago we received over 22 feet of snow.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Onebadbowtie86 said:


> I see I worded my first comment poorly. I guess the point I was trying to get across was not everyone can plow efficiently in 2wd, so I apologize for that.
> 
> Yes that's the average for traverse city, but if you look up the averages for the towns just a few miles from traverse city the averages go up. 119" is the average closer to me "Cedar".
> 
> While not the normal, two winters ago we received over 22 feet of snow.


Unless you are standing guard outside a library, casting lead bullets at your kitchen table or towing your lawn mower around with a motorcycle I got no problem with you. It was just a joke. Besides we all know Mark is god's gift to plowing. :laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mighty white of you to apologize, Don't sweat it, Everything is cool.   lowred:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kimber750 said:


> Unless you are standing guard outside a library, casting lead bullets at your kitchen table or towing your lawn mower around with a motorcycle I got no problem with you. It was just a joke. Besides we all know Mark is god's gift to plowing. :laughing:


LOL I know there is no pot at your house besides for cooking,  Did you start on the beer early or just in a good mood. I went downtown for some lunch, The whole town is shut down.

I know the tavern better be open, I'm not working or sitting around today. Got some drinking and golden tee to play. :dancing:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

FredG said:


> LOL I know there is no pot at your house besides for cooking,  Did you start on the beer early or just in a good mood. I went downtown for some lunch, The whole town is shut down.
> 
> I know the tavern better be open, I'm not working or sitting around today. Got some drinking and golden tee to play. :dancing:


Maybe got a little road rage left over from yesterday. Don't think I was being mean thou. Was I? I haven't played golden tee in at least 10-15 years used to have the little card you put in the game.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kimber750 said:


> Maybe got a little road rage left over from yesterday. Don't think I was being mean thou. Was I? I haven't played golden tee in at least 10-15 years used to have the little card you put in the game.


No not mean just having fun, golden tee I played a guy in my tavern with a guy in a tavern in LA last week lost by one stroke. LOL


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I think this thread got off topic because the OP used the abbreviation "trans" leaving it unclear whether he meant transmission, transfer case or both.

I did some experiments with every possible combination and my preliminary results are that it is best to avoid using park and neutral for the transmission and to avoid using neutral for the transfer case. These results were quite definitive. The remaining combinations were not as clear cut. I'm currently running detailed multi-variant analysis of the remaining combinations and will report back when my analysis is complete. Stay tuned!

Edit/update: Shifting into park while plowing gives the worst result!


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

darryl g said:


> I think this thread got off topic because the OP used the abbreviation "trans" leaving it unclear whether he meant transmission, transfer case or both.
> 
> I did some experiments with every possible combination and my preliminary results are that it is best to avoid using park and neutral for the transmission and to avoid using neutral for the transfer case. These results were quite definitive. The remaining combinations were not as clear cut. I'm currently running detailed multi-variant analysis of the remaining combinations and will report back when my analysis is complete. Stay tuned!
> 
> Edit/update: Shifting into park while plowing gives the worst result!


Get up to about 30mph and shift into "R" for "Race mode". You'll be amazed how fast you go!


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

areoseek said:


> Get up to about 30mph and shift into "R" for "Race mode". You'll be amazed how fast you go!


Thanks. I don't know how I overlooked that combination. I'll give that a try as soon as I get my truck back from the transmission shop


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> Couldn't agree more. With my sites 2wd works well, I have a lot of tight turning to do and if I need 4wd it is a simple pull of the shifter. No I don't think I could plow 15' of snow in 2wd. Hell I couldn't plow 30" in 2wd but that is not the norm here.


Tried to plow untouched 28" one time... I used 4wd... and got stuck repeatedly.

Also not the norm here, we prefer to handle it differently if possible.


----------



## Matt T (Jan 2, 2017)

I am wondering which is the best combination for plowing a dirt camp road in Maine? I have a 1999 Chevy K2500, 350, auto that I just got this year. It has an 8' plow. The other day we had 24" fairly dry snow. I was plowing in 4H 3 rd. I had a friend tell me I should be in 4L. That just seems too slow and revs too high. Can anyone tell me the best gear to have the tranny and transfer case to be in for a long life? This truck only has 95,000 miles. My plan is to try to keep it for a long time. I would rather not ruin the driveline needlessly. Thanks.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Matt T said:


> I am wondering which is the best combination for plowing a dirt camp road in Maine? I have a 1999 Chevy K2500, 350, auto that I just got this year. It has an 8' plow. The other day we had 24" fairly dry snow. I was plowing in 4H 3 rd. I had a friend tell me I should be in 4L. That just seems too slow and revs too high. Can anyone tell me the best gear to have the tranny and transfer case to be in for a long life? This truck only has 95,000 miles. My plan is to try to keep it for a long time. I would rather not ruin the driveline needlessly. Thanks.


Yes start at page one of this thread, and read until you get back to this post.


----------



## Matt T (Jan 2, 2017)

I have read all the way through and am more confused than before I started. I just didn't see anyone doing the same work I am.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

The best way to save the driveline on your truck is to plow with the storm. Plow every few inches not every two feet. If your always plowing 2 feet of snow on a dirt road it doesn't matter what gear your in, your gonna break a lot of stuff.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Matt T said:


> I am wondering which is the best combination for plowing a dirt camp road in Maine? I have a 1999 Chevy K2500, 350, auto that I just got this year. It has an 8' plow. The other day we had 24" fairly dry snow. I was plowing in 4H 3 rd. I had a friend tell me I should be in 4L. That just seems too slow and revs too high. Can anyone tell me the best gear to have the tranny and transfer case to be in for a long life? This truck only has 95,000 miles. My plan is to try to keep it for a long time. I would rather not ruin the driveline needlessly. Thanks.





Matt T said:


> I have read all the way through and am more confused than before I started. I just didn't see anyone doing the same work I am.


You answered your own Q "That seems too slow and revs too high".

And why are you waiting for 2ft to be on the ground befor you plow it?

In 3rd? How fast were you going down this forest service rd.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> You answered your own Q "That seems too slow and revs too high".
> 
> And why are you waiting for 2ft to be on the ground befor you plow it?
> 
> In 3rd? How fast were you going down this forest service rd.


I am wondering the same thing.

With the transmission in that rig, if you are actually hitting 3rd gear, you are cooking!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My transmission has a mind of its own,it says"leave me alone,I know better than you". With these allisons I can never tell what gear I'm in.Plus they can learn,scares the heck out of me,I feel like he may eventually turn on me.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a smart transmission too.
You still cam manually slect the higest gear it will shift into.

I prefer to make control and limit its chooses.

It would learn, hey, that jaggoff that owns me is plowing, so I'll shift diffrentally and hold the gear longer all
On my own.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leigh said:


> My transmission has a mind of its own,it says"leave me alone,I know better than you". With these allisons I can never tell what gear I'm in.Plus they can learn,scares the heck out of me,I feel like he may eventually turn on me.


I know the scare feeling with a allison, Sometime you think it's going to take a dump, I bought mine around 40k miles has 200k now. I have put a transfer case tho.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> I know the scare feeling with a allison, Sometime you think it's going to take a dump, I bought mine around 40k miles has 200k now. I have put a transfer case tho.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


>


LMAO that was funny.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Funny video,I don't remember ever seeing that one.


----------



## Matt T (Jan 2, 2017)

I didn't wait for 2' everywhere. I had plowed the major areas earlier. The secondary areas got plowed later with the total snowfall. I probably plow in 3rd because after having Fords where 2nd will start in 2nd I felt 3rd would go 1st then 2nd. Didn't want to leave it in overdrive. I don't plow at 40 mph. Yet!!! Always looking for better ideas. Thanks


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I usually just plow in 4H and drop it in 1. Keeps the rpm up a bit for charging ect and limits any shifting. Slow and steady for me. I don't think I've ever used 4L. Not discounting others experiences.


----------



## Matt T (Jan 2, 2017)

TMLGC said:


> I usually just plow in 4H and drop it in 1. Keeps the rpm up a bit for charging ect and limits any shifting. Slow and steady for me. I don't think I've ever used 4L. Not discounting others experiences.


Thank you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TMLGC said:


> I usually just plow in 4H and drop it in 1. Keeps the rpm up a bit for charging ect and limits any shifting. Slow and steady for me. I don't think I've ever used 4L. Not discounting others experiences.


Smart man.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> somthing instresting for the what gear do you plow in.
> 
> a reason even tho small is still a reason.
> 
> ...


so selecting 1st is the way to go if ya have a modern 6 speed behind a 
diesel


----------

